# A new alternative to rideshare and delivery emerges!



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Why _deliver_ a Big Mac when you can go to work at McDonald's and _cook_ a Big Mac, for up to $22 hour? Why sit in a drive-through line for pennies a minute with your motor running, when you can just hand the order though the window? Why fight 'em when you can join them? No more car expenses. No more gasoline bills and wear 'n tear. Give it up. Go to work for The Man.

From the NY Times...
*California Governor Signs Bill to Regulate Fast-Food Industry*











Key excerpts

"Amid resistance from fast-food companies, the State Legislature last week approved the bill, which will set up a 10-member council composed of representatives from labor and employers to oversee the industry’s labor practices in California."

"The council can raise the industry minimum as high as $22 an hour next year, versus a $15.50 minimum for the rest of the state, after which the minimum will be adjusted for inflation. The council can also issue new labor standards."

"Industry groups complained that the bill would raise costs that restaurants would pass on to consumers at a time of rapidly rising prices. They argued that state regulators already had the authority to improve health and safety conditions at fast-food restaurants."

"The bill is a major step toward so-called sectoral bargaining, in which workers and management negotiate wages and conditions across an entire industry as opposed to at individual companies, often location by location, which is the standard approach in the United States."

"The Service Employees International Union, which has nearly two million members and is a major backer of the bill, argued that a sectoral approach was necessary because workers find it inefficient and often futile to try to improve conditions by unionizing at individual restaurants, where they lack the leverage to force their employers’ hands."

WAPO excerpt
"IFA said the legislation could cause fast-food prices to increase by as much as 20 percent in California, citing an analysis by the University of California at Riverside. That analysis found that a 60 percent increase in worker compensation could cause a 20.4 percent increase in prices."


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

We shall see if it's feasible, why fast food for 20 bucks a meal when you can buy restaurant food for the same or almost the same?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Why _deliver_ a Big Mac when you can go to work at McDonald's and _cook_ a Big Mac, for up to $22 hour? Why sit in a drive-through line for pennies a minute with your motor running, when you can just hand the order though the window? Why fight 'em when you can join them? No more car expenses. No more gasoline bills and wear 'n tear. Give it up. Go to work for The Man.
> 
> From the NY Times...
> *California Governor Signs Bill to Regulate Fast-Food Industry*
> ...


If you can only make $22 an hour 
it might seem like a win
I personally prefer $35 an hour for 80 hours a week


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Why _deliver_ a Big Mac when you can go to work at McDonald's and _cook_ a Big Mac, for up to $22 hour? Why sit in a drive-through line for pennies a minute with your motor running, when you can just hand the order though the window? Why fight 'em when you can join them? No more car expenses. No more gasoline bills and wear 'n tear. Give it up. Go to work for The Man.
> 
> From the NY Times...
> *California Governor Signs Bill to Regulate Fast-Food Industry*
> ...


Big Mac will be $15.00 in California.

$20.00 with bacon.
Pigs must have 24'x24' living space.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you can only make $22 an hour
> it might seem like a win
> I personally prefer $35 an hour for 80 hours a week


I hope to god the sarcasm came through.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DoorDash stopped showing the delivery estimates and says I am guaranteed $14/hr from the time I pick up the food to the time it is delivered.

That's almost as good, am I right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Now it’s starting to make more sense why Gov Newsom secretly invested in all those robotic automation stocks.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

This will help move the country to automation even faster. I went to a McDonald’s for the first time in ages and noticed that they have an auto drink machine that is filling the cups and pouring the drinks. The only thing the worker needs to do is hand the drink and bag to the customer. Most fast food places will do more with less and I wonder the impact on the small mom and pop take out that might not be able to invest in the technology?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Most fast food places will do *more* with less


There’s much added truth to your statement; local fast food restaurants have already begun installing automated kiosks to take orders & money to eliminate human cashiers. When the human element was removed, fatties were willing to order 25% more food items then when facing a human order-taker. The instant boost in sales was reason enough to kick the cashiers to the curb and invest in machines that don’t steal from the register, call in sick, fake injuries on the job, or spit on your food.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Automation is a good thing. Does anyone miss picking cotton when a combine can do it? Do we miss having to go to blockbuster for a movie? Would we rather keep horses and walk to school, uphill in the snow, both ways? Nope...I like the labor-saving devices modernity has provided.

P.S. I wouldn't give up google so we could re-open libraries and hire more librarians. Would you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s much added truth to your statement; local fast food restaurants have already begun installing automated kiosks to take orders & money to eliminate human cashiers. When the human element was removed, fatties were willing to order 25% more food items then when facing a human order-taker. The instant boost in sales was reason enough to kick the cashiers to the curb and invest in machines that don’t steal from the register, call in sick, fake injuries on the job, or spit on your food.


We have no automation & no Air conditioning at my pizza place.

I am ALWAYS doing More with Less people.

$8.00 an hour.

Thank God for tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Slaving away, for greedy corporations, needs to end. And, it will...

Corporate greed will destroy them automatically. No effort required.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The $15.50 minimum wage law doesn’t fully kick in until Jan 2023 and they are already planning on raising it to $22???


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ubergrind said:


> This will help move the country to automation even faster. I went to a McDonald’s for the first time in ages and noticed that they have an auto drink machine that is filling the cups and pouring the drinks. The only thing the worker needs to do is hand the drink and bag to the customer. Most fast food places will do more with less and I wonder the impact on the small mom and pop take out that might not be able to invest in the technology?


Correct. Corporate greed or no corporate greed, companies will do what they need to in order to stay competitive. Government trying to fix the problem often creates even more problems. Unanticipated consequences. We really need to pay attention to who writes these bills, and we should institute an intelligence test for law makers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> The $15.50 minimum wage law doesn’t fully kick in until Jan 2023 and they are already planning on raising it to $22???


Why not ?
The Dollar is WORTHLESS !


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you can only make $22 an hour
> it might seem like a win
> I personally prefer $35 an hour for 80 hours a week


Rideshare doesn’t pay $30 a hour after experiences.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> We have no automation & no Air conditioning at my pizza place.
> 
> I am ALWAYS doing More with Less people.
> 
> ...


With no air conditioning, the ones making the pizza are dripping their sweat all over the pizza. Yummy! When I picked up food at a Chinese restaurant, I saw just that. It truly turned me off of Chinese food.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The head of the SEIU earns $350,000 plus benefits annually, roughly $6730.76 per week, or $168.26 per hour. Assuming these new members earn $22 per hour, they’ll earn $46,000 per year.

I’m sure the head of the SEIU can justify earning 8 times as much as the rank and file, I mean, it’s not like unions are all about equality.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

uberebu said:


> Automation is a good thing. Does anyone miss picking cotton when a combine can do it? Do we miss having to go to blockbuster for a movie? Would we rather keep horses and walk to school, uphill in the snow, both ways? Nope...I like the labor-saving devices modernity has provided.
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't give up google so we could re-open libraries and hire more librarians. Would you?


Yeah you just keep on thinking all the automated technology, all the AI technology that's going on, you just keep on thinking it's going to be the same as like it was when we didn't need Librarians and we didn't need bowling pins set uppers, I hope you're young enough to see this world turn into a world like in the movie robocop, just remove RoboCop what was wrong with that Society no average human being could get a job that's what we're headed for, I'm 60 years old I'm probably not going to live long enough to see that day but if you're young enough you will just remember me when it happened.

Just like today we see all the signs and businesses saying they need workers we are hiring, this is going to come a day in a not too distant future where it's going to be the opposite, all going to see signs that say we are not hiring and never will be.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

We already got chipotle with burrito making robot it had the imperfections of a human burrito maker built in, you think that's a good thing,

It's the coolest thing the future has to offer, no more hiring human chefs.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I hope to god the sarcasm came through.


 I didn't smell any at all.



Uber's Guber said:


> or spit on your food.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Donatello said:


> We shall see if it's feasible,


It doesn't matter if it is feasible, This is California democraps trying to control every industry and this new board is nothing less than forcing a union upon these workers and companies. Just the latest democrap trick hidden within a lie.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

There are still a lot of people that will find delivery jobs like DD and Flex more to their liking. Like the guy who already has a day job but does Flex in the morning before work or DD on the weekends. Also there are a lot of DD drivers that don't speak English and they don't mind working 12 hour days while staying independent rather then flipping burgers or washing dishes.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> We already got chipotle with burrito making robot it had the imperfections of a human burrito maker built in, you think that's a good thing,
> 
> It's the coolest thing the future has to offer, no more hiring human chefs.


Thank God chipotle is trying to do something about their pretty much worthless staff typically standing around doing nothing while orders pile up. Aside from Popeyes, IMO this is the absolute worst place to go UE DD GH.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> We already got chipotle with burrito making robot it had the imperfections of a human burrito maker built in, you think that's a good thing,
> 
> It's the coolest thing the future has to offer, no more hiring human chefs.


Good! I was just at Chipotle and the lazy ***** made my burrito so small it looked like a free Tequito from 7-11.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> 20 years ago I welded every frame for the Nissan Titans on a line that was 50% robots, robot breaks down now its 20 people on the line standing around the entire shift waiting for it to get fixed.
> 
> 30 years ago at a sysco warehouse they had robot pallet machines that would wrap the pallets and feed new pallets, that machine lasted a week and became like workout equipment you buy on tv that after the 1st week all it was used for was an area to stack pallets around because every few hours it broke.
> 
> ...





hoyota said:


> and the CEOs makes 50 million + benefits
> 1000+ Times more than 46K earner
> 
> pretty sure 1000 times more beats 8 times more
> ...


Then inflation is good because it means higher paying jobs!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Then inflation is good because it means higher paying jobs!


Quit posting CNN headlines.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

hoyota said:


> and the CEOs makes 50 million + benefits
> 1000+ Times more than 46K earner
> 
> pretty sure 1000 times more beats 8 times more
> ...


Hire a CEO that will work for 40k and see how the company does. 😂


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

hoyota said:


> I bet he wouldnt lose 150+ BILLION or 1+ million an hour since 2009
> now thats funny
> 
> Id happily pay a union $100 a month if I was insured 100% of $2 a mile . 40 a minute $10 minimum fare And thats 2004 cab rates
> ...


Ok, Uber is the exception. 😂😂😂
A union could offer you $20 a mile. That would be better right?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

hoyota said:


> nope as that would eliminate the customer base
> 
> theres a middle ground where everyone can eat while customer pays a fair/legal price that represents labors total costs
> 
> instead of illegal wages, predatory pricing, subsidized by vc where app takes 50-90% of customers payment, gouging renamed as dynamic algos, firing drivers with no evidence or due process.....


Don’t worry. I’m pretty sure there is a petition on here. Is about to rain dollas.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> Id happily pay a union $100 a month if I was insured 100% of
> $2 a mile
> .40 a minute
> $10 minimum fare





hoyota said:


> nope as that would eliminate the customer base


You seemingly don't realize that the cab prices is a big reason why their market share (customer base) is reduced.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> no uber lyfts subsidized predatory rides are why they cabs lost market share
> 
> cabs arent for everyday use outside nyc
> you dont take cabs to your minimum wage or less than 20 an hour job
> ...


The sheer ignorance on display here is virtually unrivaled on UP.net.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> The sheer ignorance on display here is virtually unrivaled on UP.net.


It’s weird. He seems to be arguing your point and calling it counterpoint. 🍿


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> same as anyone who accepts .60 a mile GTFO get ya shine box and keep your $2 I dont give rides or risk my life for klondike bars


 Just keep making unsubstantiated allegations, unsupported assertions, and baseless claims... it's quite amusing witnessing you shooting thyself in the foot.



Heisenburger said:


> UberX count: 68
> UberEATS count: 2
> Quest incentive achieved: $210
> Total miles: 680
> ...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> im waving a 10 dollar bill while walking down the street


Careful or LE might think you're a John looking for a supplier.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> it takes you 4+ times more rides to make the same 1000 I make xl only
> 
> numbers lie all the time proven math dont
> 68 rides vs 11-15 rides


CPM: learn it, live it, love it


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> cabs are doing fine at airports and cab stands at nicer hotels/tourists spots


Yeah, that's mostly where they're limited to these days. They can't cut the mustard elsewhere. Uber has even run out many of the ethnic (Hispanic) taxicab services around here.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> after costs your actually bragging about $25 an hour from doing 68 rides


No.

My gross is ~ $32/hour.

My net is ~ $28/hour.

I'll also receive approximately $6k in federal tax refund next spring in large part due to the business mileage deduction that reduces my taxable business income. Just since April, it has reduced my taxable income by $8k.

But, yes I'm bragging. I'm *objectively* well compensated for the type of work I perform, especially when you consider tax avoidance.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

hoyota said:


> I *net* $50+ per hour


No you're not.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

hoyota said:


> and the CEOs makes 50 million + benefits
> 1000+ Times more than 46K earner
> 
> pretty sure 1000 times more beats 8 times more
> ...


The CEO of company has more at stake than the head of any union. But, let's look at unions for a moment.

In January of this year, UFCW local 7 here in Denver went on strike for better pay and benefits, they got what they wanted, but where are the workers, King Soopers (division of Kroger) who went on strike actually has less workers than before the strike. A funny thing happened during the strike, ultra liberal "economist" Robert Reich tweeted support for the striking workers, he made a comment about how the CEO of Kroger earns $25 million annually. Two different libertarian groups took old Robert to task, pointing out that if you made the CEO work for free for the next 12 months, and took his salary and divided it up among all the Kroger employees nationwide, based on the hours worked and their schedules, it would amount to a 2 cents per hour pay raise. Oh, and this same strike, it was settled in 3 weeks, then word came out in May that the union was punishing workers who crossed the picket lines despite them being legally allowed to do so. It threatened some workers with fines of $250 per day for crossing the picket lines. One of the workers didn't have much choice, he has a severely disabled child, his wife stays home to care for the child, and strike pay doesn't cover the expenses. As a result, a half dozen workers filed suit with the NLRB against local 7. BTW, the average wage among UFCW 7 rank and file is $35,000, there are 115 office employees with an average compensation of $68,800 and 46 office workers making more than $75,000. 

The head of the teamsters only flies on a private jet, owned by the union, do you suppose they loan it out to the rank and file for weekend jaunts?

The head of the SEIU admits that 80% of her flights are on private jets, do you suppose she let's the union members borrow it?

How about the UAW and the multi-year corruption investigation::
Former President Dennis Williams served 21 months in prison to embezzling hundreds of thousands
Former President Gary Jones was sentenced to 28 months for stealing more the $1.5 million from rank and file
Norwood Jewell Former UAW Int'l VP spent 15 months in prison for violation the Labor Management Relations Act (bribery)
Vance Pearson 12 months in prison for stealing $1.5 million in member dues
Edward "Nick" Robinson former aide to Gary Jones got 12 months in prison for conspiracy to steal $700,000
Joe Ashton former UAW VP got 30 months in prison for hundreds of thousands in kickbacks and influence peddling
Michael Grimes, former assistant VP got 28 months for wire fraud, conspiracy and money laundering
Nancy Adams Johnson a former official with Chrysler Dept. of UAW got 366 days for violation of the labor management act (bribery)
Keith Mickens, 12 months in prison, worked in the same dept. as Nancy, violated the same labor management act
Virdell King, worked in the same dept. as Nancy and Keith, violated the same labor act, she got 2 months in prison and 12 months probation
Jeffery Pietrzyk, wire fraud and money laundering, he plead guilty but died suspiciously before he could be sentenced

From 2000 to 2019, the Office of Labor Management Standards investigation led to $156.3 million in restitution in over 2,100 cases

In the same time frame, these investigations led to 2,297 criminal indictments and 2,166 convictions.

Fewer than 5% off all unions audited by DOL have no violations for found.

In '98, the telecom workers representing Quest Communications (now Century Link) in Denver went on strike, demanding better pay and benefits, they used to picket outside a facility that was next to the intermodal ramp I accessed every morning. One morning the media got word of where they were setup and decided to film them. One of the workers happened to bring his '98 Ram 3500 ext. cab dually and his 27' Sea Ray cabin cruiser with him that morning. Both were plastered with signs in support of the union, the media made sure to prominently feature him and his toys in their story. Within days, public support dried up.

In '09, UFCW Local 7 (Denver) union head Ernie Duran Jr. lost his bid for re-election and retired. To "celebrate" his retirement, the union bought him a 2010 F-350 Dually as a retirement gift, they also bought his daughter, who also happened to be his personal lawyer, a 2010 Cadilac Escalade. They also bought the retiring Sec.-Treasurer a new car as well. The 4 prior heads of the local only got gold watches when they retired. The woman who replaced Ernie, and is the current head, only travels first class or private jet.

In June of '99, the teamsters representing Noble/Sysco workers in Denver threatened a walk-out after the company allowed Denver police, DEA, USPS inspectors and CBP agents to search the facility. As a result of the search, two dozen workers were arrested for distribution of narcotics, they actually found more than 40 lbs of cocaine and pot inside the facility or in cars of the workers arrested. The union stated the company violated the workers rights.

A few months before this, the union threatened a slow down or walk-out after Sysco fired a senior driver following his 2nd DUI on the job, he'd rolled the semi, and was arrested on the spot for DUI. His first DUI, 3 yrs earlier happened in a company semi as well, that time they removed him from driving, put him in the warehouse for 3 yrs while his CDL was suspended, after he got his CDL back, they put him back on line haul driving. After getting the second DUI, the company suspended him without pay until his court date, upon his conviction they fired him. The union said they were being unfair to him, and should have provided him was assistance.


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

Discdom said:


> Rideshare doesn’t pay $30 a hour after experiences.


It pays 100$ an hour after experiences but after expenses it's more like 4 or 5 bucks an hour


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

With as much as it cost to live in California... And all the taxes. They could simply get rid of all the taxes and people would do better. Then they could clean up all the tents and say no more street encampments


----------



## ALEXM (6 mo ago)

Cdub2k said:


> The $15.50 minimum wage law doesn’t fully kick in until Jan 2023 and they are already planning on raising it to $22???


When McDonalds pays $22/hr, we will be paying $12 for a plain cheeseburger. Uber is a tough way to make a living, long term, as a primary breadwinner! I like it because I can earn $5-700/week for 28 hours of my time, and I decide when that time is! I get to meet, mostly, friendly riders who are happy to get a clean, smoke/weed free ride and pleasant, uplifting conversation. 

It seems to be true, that Uber is now taking about 40% of the total fare but they are striving to make a profit, like I am! It is up to me to keep my "empty miles" to a minimum, find the lowest-cost fuel ans operating expenses! Thank you Uber Nothing is more important in business, than profit....for both of us!
I am thankful for reasonably good health and the opportunity to serve my riders and my community in this way! Thank you Uber!


----------

